# Works specifically influenced by UK locations



## alborada (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello,
I'm doing some research into pieces written throughout the ages that were influenced by, or closely describe specific locations within England, Scotland, Ireland and Wales. A good example would be Vaughn Williams' London Symphony, rather than the Lark Ascending- pieces that are more specific to a town/city or geographical feature rather than a wide generalization, e.g. 'the English countryside'. They don't have to be by British composers -e.g. Fingal's Cave- but they should be intrinsically tied to a place so that extensive programme notes could be written. The kind of pieces you could listen to at a specific location and see exactly what the composer was seeing.
Any examples that pop into people's heads would be very gratefully received!


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Delius - Brigg Fair
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brigg_Fair

No doubt there are many other examples.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Mirror Image could talk for hours about this junk..


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Gustav Holst wrote a great work on a fictitious place in England. The name of the place and the name of the work are the same: Egdon Heath.

Egdon Heath comes from the writings of Thomas Hardy. It "exists" in Wessex.


----------



## Andy Loochazee (Aug 2, 2007)

Bax - "Tintagel" 
Britten - "Plymouth Town"
Butterworth - "A Shropshire Lad"
Haydn - Symphony no 92, "Oxford"
Holst - "A Somerset Rhapsody"
Holst - Symphony in F "The Cotswolds"
Parry - Symphony no 2 "Cambridge" 
RVW - "On Wenlock Edge"
RVW - "Norfolk Rhapsody"
Walton - "Portsmouth Point"
Whear - "Stonehenge Symphony"


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

RVW - An Oxford Elegy (one of my five or so favourite works of his)
Gurney - The Western Playland
Gurney - Ludlow and Teme (both are cycles on Housman's A Shropshire Lad)
Britten - Peter Grimes
Maxwell-Davies - Farewell to Stromness
Moeran - Sinfonietta (about Shropshire)


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Bach said:


> Mirror Image could talk for hours about this junk..


Hey, I resent that...


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Everybody seems to have already beat me to the punch, but I would look into Czech composer Smetana's "Ma Vlast (My Fatherland)."

For some American classical music, look into Grofe's music. He wrote mostly programmatic music that dealt with American landscapes, rivers, etc. Listen to "Mississippi Suite," "Grand Canyon Suite," "Niagara Falls Suite," and "Death Valley Suite." All programmatic music, but it has wonderful orchestration and great themes.

Enjoy!


----------



## alborada (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks for your suggestions guys. sorry you think it's junk bach..


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Elgar - Cockaigne Overture (London)
Jon Lord - Durham Concerto (remarkably specific in its musical evocations of the cathedral, the city, etc)


----------

